# Overnight stop near Dover



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

I've done the search thing but so much came up thought I just quickly ask you helpful lot.

Wondered if you could give me an idea of an overnight stop near to Dover got a ferry booked with Norfolkline, Thanks in advance. 

Also would like to purchase the Aires book/camping info book - will I get one in May. Or should I get one before. Thanks


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Overnighting available Marine Parade Dover


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Can I direct you to Peejay's map.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

I've used the Canterbury Park & Ride (at New Dover Road, CT1 3AD) several times; only about 20 minutes from the ferry and has toilet emptying and fresh water available. Reserved spaces for quite a few motorhomes and I've never seen more than 4 or 5 in there at any one time.

Cost is £2, which includes bus trip into Canterbury. We've generally arrived early and had a break and a meal in Canterbury before travelling down for one of the late night ferries. If you're going to use this car park be aware that the entry barriers (but not the exit ones) are closed between about 10:00pm and 6:00am.

Mike


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

This Park and Ride is less than 5 minutes away from my house-guess where we will be going with the new RV to empty the tanks! Well worth £2 - saves trying to manouvre over the drain in the drive. 

There is a Restaurant right next door to the Park & Ride-the Old Gate Inn-reasonable prices and in the winter REAL log fires!


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. Great to have two to choose from. Cheers


----------



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

*PARKING CLOSE TO DOVER*

HI WE NORMALLY PARK UP AT ST MARGRETS-ON-CLIFFE AT THE END OF GRANVILLE ROAD BY THE MONUMENT . ITS VERY PEACEFUL AND OVERLOOKS THE CHANNEL.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff.

Thanks for adding that information.
Can I ask that you check your 'Caps Lock' before posting again as in email etiquette many people see messages in capital letters as shouting.  

Thanks


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there folks,

I have always used "Hawthorn Farm" Martin Mill, Dover, Kent CT15 5LA.
This is a very clean and friendly site. If you have children there are a great deal of rabbits always running around, which I am sure they will love. The site has a shop and small cafe next to reception area and a pub on the corner just before the entrance.

"Take care out there"


----------



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

*parking for the ferries*

Hi whilst on this subject i was wondering if anyone knows of a place to stop overnight at Ramsgate,as we are catching a ferry from there on Friday lunchtime to Ostende and then on to Holland.
Heres hoping
geoffthefridgeman


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I have read that a lot of people suggest that you can stay in the Norfolkline car park, can someone confirm if this is in Dover or Dunkerque,


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, I have read that a lot of people suggest that you can stay in the Norfolkline car park, can someone confirm if this is in Dover or Dunkerque,


Dunkerque, Brian.
You can't wait on Dover docks except by passing through the ticket booths and in line for your ferry.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,Gillian

Do you know if it is OK to catch the late ferry (midnight 23:59) then park in the car park when it docks ?? 2/3 am, until the morning 9:00 am, or is it an unofficial parking area ??

Thanks
Brian


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Brian

As you go through the Dunkirk customs gate onto the exit road for the motorway you will see a parking area on your left. It is adjacent to the booking in tolls for your return trip and is ideal if all you want to do is get your head down for a few hours. Alternatively, as it can be noisy with trucks arriving to catch the ferry, continue on the exit road towards the motorway and at the first roundabout take the fifth exit, direction Dunkirk N1. Continue on the N1 for 4 miles and you will see the Auchan supermarket on your right. You can park up for a few hours on the Auchan car park and then buy fresh baguettes, croissants and choc au pains for brekky and other essentials for your journey. They have a petrol station where diesel prices last week were 1.05 euros per litre. Make sure you get into the right hand side of the petrol station as the pumps on the left side use French bank cards only.

Have a great trip

Pat


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

patr said:


> Brian......................
> ..............Make sure you get into the right hand side of the petrol station as the pumps on the left side use French bank cards only.
> Pat


Following that up.
If you use the Auchan east off J31 of the A16 you will find as you turn in that it's the RH pumps for cards and the LH set for the booth (and UK credit cards)


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi geoffthefridgeman

We stopped overnight at Ramsgate last weekend. We were allowed to stay at the ferry terminal, a bit noisey at times but safe. On arrival we contacted the security staff to inform them that we were overnighting, no problems at all.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gillian

I assume that the Auchan at J31 is the one at Boulogne. Do you know if it is possible to overnight in their car park for a couple of hours.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian

Usually our first stop to fill up.

J31 of A16 onto N42 (St Omer)
First slip and round the roundabout to go under the N42.

Turn R off the roundabout and the petrol station is 100m on left (roundabout)
If you use the petrol station then as I said earlier the 1st set of pumps are cards and the 2nd for the booth.
The first pump of the set is the best one as its the easiest line with a van to get to the booth. The turn after the booth is tight but we are ok with 7.25m 

It's a big area with other businesses on the site. We've never done it but I can see no reason why you can't stop after choosing a place carefully.

We'll be filling up there tomorrow (Monday) morning.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gillian

Thanks for that, we have a 01:45 ferry booked in July, but in the past we have been able to sneak on to an earlier sailing and just want somewhere to get a couple of hours rest. The Auchan at Boulogne would be an ideal place, we can then stock up on supplies and diesel before heading down to our first nights stop over on the aire at Honfleur.
As you are off tommorow we wish you a safe journey and an enjoyable trip.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Gillian 

How long does it take from Dunkerque to the Auchan as Boulogne seems a reasonable distance, and i only really want to get my head down for a few hours ??

Have a great time while you are away ?? if you don't mind me asking where are you off to ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Time?
Say driving time for 70km on free autoroute plus time to clear the ferry and reach A16 and 5 mins from J31 to Auchan. An hour?

Where are we going?
Heading south to go to a mobile home we have sw of Limoges. 
Here: http://www.verdoyer.fr/

If the weather is good we will take a week to get there, open up and spend a few days there before heading off south to meander round the southern part of the Dordogne. We might then go back and spend a day or two at Chateau le Verdoyer before heading home for sailing 5 May.

If the weather is not good (and it doesn't look a good forecast anywhere if France for the next 10 days) we shall go straight down and spend some time there.
It's our home from home!


----------



## digger (May 16, 2005)

*wild camping near Dover*

Re. parking overnight at St Margaret's At Cliffe. We parked there overnight last August (and the previous year). In the morning customs officers were there monitoring shipping in the area. One of them informed us that you are not permitted to camp there overnight and we were lucky as the previous week many motorhomers had been fined for parking there overnight.
Does anyone else have more information on this.
Thanks


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

bump


----------

